# Meso Ecto or Endo?



## BigDyl (Dec 18, 2005)

*True Meso:*

1-7-1

*True Endo:*

7-1-1

*True Ecto:*

1-1-7


*Arnold:*

2-7-2


*Me:*

4-3-4

What are you?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 18, 2005)

WTF do those numbers come from. Dumbass emo.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2005)

Right out of his ass, I'm sure.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 18, 2005)

I just picked some random numbers since I couldn't have them all with 10 poll options.  You can chose the one that's closest to you, or you can post your own.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 18, 2005)

The rating scale comes from Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle, Tom Venuto.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 18, 2005)

Link?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 18, 2005)

You could be a true endo with a 7-1-1 rating and still look like a Meso, at 1-7-1.  It all depends on if you've changed yourself.  The rating is based on your natural body type.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 18, 2005)

The importance of understanding variations in body type
Judging from this list of ten genetic variations, it might seem that the only surefire
road to athletic prowess or extreme levels of leanness is to ???choose the right parents.???
But even if you feel that Mother Nature dealt you a "bad hand," you can take consolation
in the fact that success in fat loss is not determined purely by genetics. Most of the factors
involved in losing fat are entirely under your control.
Success does not always come from holding a good hand of genetic cards, but in
playing a poor hand well. If you???re on the below average side of the genetic bell curve,
then you must accept that getting lean might be a slower process for you than for others.
You???ll also need to meticulously tailor your nutrition and exercise program specifically to
your body, while ignoring what the ???genetic freaks??? are doing, because anything will
work for them.
No amount of positive thinking or visualizing is ever going to change your
inherent physical characteristics. The good news is that you can achieve fantastic results,
regardless of your genetics, as long as you recognize and understand your body type and
then adopt the proper nutrition and training strategies for your type.
Understanding your body type: The theory of somatotyping
In the 1930s, and 1940s, Dr. William H. Sheldon, a professor from Harvard,
became engrossed with the study of human body types. As a psychologist, it was
Sheldon???s primary intention to discover how body types were related to temperaments
such as introversion and extroversion. As a part of his extensive research on the subject,
which included studying over 4000 photographs and interviewing hundreds of people,
Sheldon developed a classification system for body types known as somatotyping.
Sheldon identified three basic body types: endomorphs, mesomorphs and
ectomorphs. Endomorphs are the "fat retainers." Characterized by roundness, excess
body fat and large joints ("big bones"), endomorphs often have great difficulty in losing
body fat. Mesomorphs are the "genetically gifted." They are lean, muscular and naturally
athletic. Mesomorphs lose fat and gain muscle with ease. Ectomorphs are the lean,
Copyright 2003, Fitness Renaissance, LLC http://www.fitren.com 83
skinny types. They are usually very thin and bony, with fast metabolisms and extremely
low body fat.
Rating body types
Although there are three basic categories, pure body types are very rare. Few
people are 100% of one body type and 0% of another. Usually there is a mix of two or
even all three types. However, most people will tend to gravitate towards one type
predominantly.
In order to more accurately classify people, Sheldon developed a 7-point scale to
determine the degree to which each person held attributes of each body type. The first
number ranks the endomorph component; the second number the mesomorph, and the
third the ectomorph. For example, an extreme endomorph would score 7-1-1:
Endomorph 7
Mesomorph 1
Ectomorph 1
A pure mesomorph such as a world champion bodybuilder who gains muscle
easily and was lean and muscular before ever touching a weight might score 1-7-1:
Endomorph 1
Mesomorph 7
Ectomorph 1
Combination body types
Combination body types are more common than pure body types. For example,
someone who gains muscle easily, but who also tends to gain fat along with the muscle is
an endomorphic mesomorph (endo-mesomorph). This body type is typical of football
linemen, heavyweight wrestlers, shot-putters and many bodybuilders. This is the type of
person with high levels of muscle, but the muscle is often covered with a layer of fat.
Someone with this body type might score 5-6-1:
Endomorph 5
Mesomorph 6
Ectomorph 1
Copyright 2003, Fitness Renaissance, LLC http://www.fitren.com 84
Another example is the ectomorphic mesomorph (ecto-mesomorph). This is the
type of person without an ounce of fat and with some fairly substantial muscle
development on a tall and linear frame. Basketball players often have ecto-mesomorph
body types. An ecto-meso (think Michael Jordan) might score 1-4-5:
Endomorph 1
Mesomorph 4
Ectomorph 5


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 18, 2005)

Finally someone gets it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol, I thought you needed to take a test and not just guess.


----------



## silencer (Dec 19, 2005)

2-6-3


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 19, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> 2-6-3



You suck.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 19, 2005)

Upper body
4-3-5

Lower
5-4-2


----------



## silencer (Dec 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You suck.



bloody jealous Emo....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 19, 2005)

7-4-7


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 19, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> 7-4-7



airbus 3-6-0


----------



## joseccn (Feb 16, 2012)

dear guys, please help me

well, I have been doing bodybuiding since 19 years old, to 40 years old. Have kind of "stopped it all" for 6 or 7 years, and resume it again.. (oh, yes , have used some low doses of steroids in the past, they are "OTC" here , in Brazil, in the 80´s and 90´s..)
I guess I am kind of 90% Ectomorph/10% Mesomorph somatotype, because always carried out some "fat" over the "obliques" muscles (waist laterals).. but am relatively "well-defined".

well, let´s go "to the point":

My present "status"

49 years old
height 5 feet 4 inches   (1, 78 mts)
weight 175 pounds  (80 kgs)
wrists 6.8 inches (17 cm)
biceps  15.2 inches  (38 cm)
waist  34.3 inches  (86 cm)

so, do you "confirm" I´m an true Ectomorph somatotype?
what would you advise for me to gow up in muscle (and weight) withouy loose my "definition"?
what twould be the best supplements and"cycles" for an 50 years old well-experienced Ectomorph? (Creatine, whey , AZM...)
do you think little cycles of roids would benefit me?
Or should I best struggle to maintain and even elevates my present " endogeneous Testosterone" (my last quimioluminescence test showed a  335 ng/ dL Total Testosterone (and 10,65 ng/dL for "Free Testosterone")
(btw Estrogen (Estradi9ol, 17 Beta) was 20 pg/mL
and Tireoid T3 Total was 0,83 ng\mL


----------



## Curt James (Feb 16, 2012)

joseccn said:


> dear guys, please help me
> 
> well, I have been doing bodybuiding since 19 years old, to 40 years old. Have kind of "stopped it all" for 6 or 7 years, and resume it again.. (oh, yes , have used some low doses of steroids in the past, they are "OTC" here , in Brazil, in the 80´s and 90´s..)
> I guess I am kind of 90% Ectomorph/10% Mesomorph somatotype, because always carried out some "fat" over the "obliques" muscles (waist laterals).. but am relatively "well-defined".
> ...



1) Age
2) Weight and Percent BodyFat
3) Years of Consistant Training experience
4) Previous Cycle experience
5) Training routine and Diet
6) Cycle Goals

49 years old
height 5 feet 4 inches   (1, 78 mts)
weight 175 pounds  (80 kgs)
wrists 6.8 inches (17 cm)
biceps  15.2 inches  (38 cm)
waist  34.3 inches  (86 cm)

Welcome to *IronMagazine*.

Have you answered all the questions listed above (1)-6))? 

Also, please read the following: 



VictorZ06 said:


> *Trying to plan out a cycle? READ THIS*
> There are several members asking for advice on what to use, how long to use, what to stack with, etc.  We have no problem helping out, but nobody seems to want to include their stats!!  If you want help, be sure to include things such as your age, weight, height, diet, bf%, AAS experience, goals, training experience, gender, health issues, etc.  The more information you provide us with, the better answers you will get.
> 
> Besides, having people throwing blind advice at you without knowing your stats is foolish and dangerous.  *READ THE RULES*, or else we will start closing these threads immediately.
> ...


----------

